# Pretty much my dream girl



## EliNoPants (Apr 21, 2010)

Lindsay Lohan's eHarmony Profile from Lindsay Lohan, Eric Appel, and christiansprenger - Video

smoking hot redhead, bordering on insane, alcoholic, yet with a sense of humor about it...i'm also down with everything she listed except the antiquing, that's just not really my scene


----------



## Raoul Duke (Apr 21, 2010)

I'd put one through her


----------



## Scar Symmetry (Apr 21, 2010)

She is frigging hot.

Lesbian though?


----------



## MrMcSick (Apr 21, 2010)

MMMMMMMmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmm


----------



## ralphy1976 (Apr 21, 2010)

no idea who she is or what she does / which film she is / was in...HOWEVER, i my humble opinion, red heads are pure win!!!


----------



## Wi77iam (Apr 21, 2010)

I love rangas.


----------



## Leuchty (Apr 21, 2010)

delish.


----------



## signalgrey (Apr 21, 2010)

typical skank from Long Island...she was decent in mean girls though.


----------



## ittoa666 (Apr 21, 2010)

I'd hit it. Too bad the video started buffering and then stopped working altogether.


----------



## Fzau (Apr 21, 2010)

ralphy1976 said:


> no idea who she is or what she does / which film she is / was in...HOWEVER, i my humble opinion, red heads are pure win!!!


 
+1  Although there are plenty of exceptions


----------



## leandroab (Apr 21, 2010)




----------



## gunshow86de (Apr 21, 2010)

Aaah, Lindsay Lohan back when she used to be hot.











Sadly, she is now a disgusting drunken whore.






No, that's not a photoshop. The bag of cocaine she was hiding in her shoe broke.


----------



## Evil7 (Apr 21, 2010)

Most of the time redheads are hot as fuck, or very not so.


----------



## jymellis (Apr 21, 2010)

EliNoPants said:


> Lindsay Lohan's eHarmony Profile from Lindsay Lohan, Eric Appel, and christiansprenger - Video
> 
> smoking hot redhead, bordering on insane, alcoholic, yet with a sense of humor about it...i'm also down with everything she listed except the antiquing, that's just not really my scene


 
if you like older guitars and buying and or looking at older guitars you can claim to be into antiques and not be lying


----------



## SargeantVomit (Apr 21, 2010)

By antiquing I assume she meant she likes to throw handfuls of flour into the face of unsuspecting victims therefor "antiquing" them.


----------



## jymellis (Apr 21, 2010)

SargeantVomit said:


> By antiquing I assume she meant she likes to throw handfuls of flour into the face of unsuspecting victims therefor "antiquing" them.


----------



## lobee (Apr 21, 2010)

SargeantVomit said:


> By antiquing I assume she meant she likes to throw handfuls of cocaine into her face therefor "antiquing" herself.


Fixed that right up for ya.


----------



## TomAwesome (Apr 21, 2010)

Antiquing? *world explodes*


----------



## asmegin_slayer (Apr 21, 2010)

gunshow86de said:


> Aaah, Lindsay Lohan back when she used to be hot.
> 
> Sadly, she is now a disgusting drunken whore.
> 
> No, that's not a photoshop. The bag of cocaine she was hiding in her shoe broke.



Your comparing pictures on top that are photo shopped to the max with a bunch of makeup to real life shots below? Come on now.

At least in the video she seems that she's getting her act straight and not really hiding her flaws.


----------



## budda (Apr 21, 2010)

That 2nd pic, though doctored, is 

I had a crush on this woman when I was much younger (and so was she) when she was in the remake of "The Parent Trap". Damn did I ever have a crush 

Now if she put on her makeup and looked good and it went well, and she was clean, I'd totally sleep with her.


----------



## RenegadeDave (Apr 21, 2010)

Yeah I prefered lindsay before cocaine made her a lot skinnier.


----------



## RenegadeDave (Apr 21, 2010)

I watched it again, is that really her? It looks a lot liker and sounds a lot like her.


----------



## gunshow86de (Apr 21, 2010)

asmegin_slayer said:


> Your comparing pictures on top that are photo shopped to the max with a bunch of makeup to real life shots below? Come on now.
> 
> At least in the video she seems that she's getting her act straight and not really hiding her flaws.



Actually, I was comparing an actress who was "on the rise" to a coked-out, worn-out, and alcoholic whore who nobody will hire and is probably going to die soon. (unless she has Keith Richards-esque tolerances for substance abuse) And she's far from getting her act together; she's reportedly about $600,000 in debt.


----------



## synrgy (Apr 21, 2010)

I think I was *just* the wrong age to catch the Lohan boat. She went from being "entirely too young" to "how many more times is this whore gonna 'accidentally' flash her vagina at us?".

From the 'male-pig obsessing over a celebrity he'll never meet' perspective, I never found her attractive. Love red heads -- just not this one.

As celebrity crushes go, my pretend girlfriends are Scarlett Johanssen, Olivia Munn, and sometimes Natalie Portman.


----------



## Randy (Apr 21, 2010)

Fact: Mean Girls was a hilarious movie.


----------



## gunshow86de (Apr 21, 2010)

Randy said:


> Fact: Mean Girls was a hilarious movie.



 I have it on DVD.


----------



## TomAwesome (Apr 21, 2010)

Randy said:


> Fact: Mean Girls was a hilarious movie.



Meh, I disagree, but she was cute as hell in it.


----------



## Randy (Apr 21, 2010)

C'mon!


----------



## TomAwesome (Apr 21, 2010)

All right, I do like the end of that scene.


----------



## gunshow86de (Apr 21, 2010)

TomAwesome said:


> All right, I do like the end of that scene.



AAAA-MEN!


----------



## El Caco (Apr 21, 2010)

I have never liked her, I think Parent Trap was the first movie I ever saw her in and thought to myself at the time "I hope they never give her another job" 

This video was by far the coolest thing I have ever seen her do, its not enough to make up for everything else she has done but I enjoyed it.


----------



## alexander12014 (Apr 21, 2010)

synrgy said:


> As celebrity crushes go, my pretend girlfriends are Scarlett Johanssen, Olivia Munn, and sometimes Natalie Portman.


 
mmmmmm...Olivia Munn


----------



## Harry (Apr 21, 2010)

I must be the only cunt that doesn't think she is THAT good looking.
Yes she is easily good looking enough to fuck, but at best she gets a 7/10 from me


----------



## ittoa666 (Apr 21, 2010)

Harry said:


> I must be the only cunt that doesn't think she is THAT good looking.
> Yes she is easily good looking enough to fuck, but at best she gets a 7/10 from me


----------



## Nick1 (Apr 21, 2010)

She has this whole Megan Fox thing going on...


----------



## Harry (Apr 21, 2010)

ittoa666 said:


>



Yep, exactly my point


----------



## Raoul Duke (Apr 21, 2010)

Nick1 said:


> She has this whole Megan Fox thing going on...



Except Megan Fox is hotter


----------



## Harry (Apr 21, 2010)

I'd say that only Megan Fox has the "Megan Fox" thing going on


----------



## Daemoniac (Apr 22, 2010)

I agree with Harry... I just don't think she's that great


----------



## El Caco (Apr 22, 2010)

Harry missed my post, Aussies must have superior taste.


----------



## ittoa666 (Apr 22, 2010)

Harry said:


> I'd say that only Megan Fox has the "Megan Fox" thing going on



Except she doesn't have toe thumbs and she's actually attractive.


----------



## EliNoPants (Apr 22, 2010)

now this is just making me wish the hot redheads thread hadn't gotten ruined and then shut down


----------



## ittoa666 (Apr 22, 2010)

EliNoPants said:


> now this is just making me wish the hot redheads thread hadn't gotten ruined and then shut down



It can be restarted in this one.


----------



## vhmetalx (Apr 22, 2010)

im gonan watch mean girls now JUST because of this thread.


----------



## ittoa666 (Apr 22, 2010)

vhmetalx said:


> im gonan watch mean girls now JUST because of this thread.



I'm gonna not watch it and go look at pronz.


----------



## Nick1 (Apr 22, 2010)

Raoul Duke said:


> Except Megan Fox is hotter



Very true. I guess I thought that went without saying.


----------



## ittoa666 (Apr 22, 2010)

Raoul Duke said:


> Except Megan Fox is hotter



This alone is proof that people love movie stars.


----------



## Raoul Duke (Apr 22, 2010)

ittoa666 said:


> This alone is proof that people love movie stars.





Well if she was a plumber I'd still think she's hot 

Got nothing to do with her being a movie star


----------



## ittoa666 (Apr 22, 2010)

Raoul Duke said:


> Well if she was a plumber I'd still think she's hot
> 
> Got nothing to do with her being a movie star



I think its time to change the subject.

Potato chips. I love them. Anyone else?


----------



## Raoul Duke (Apr 22, 2010)

ittoa666 said:


> I think its time to change the subject.
> 
> Potato chips. I love them. Anyone else?





Random?

How about potato chips being fed to you by Miss Lohan and Miss Fox


----------



## El Caco (Apr 22, 2010)

Fuck, now you have put a horrible image in my head. Now instead of thinking about having my way with Miss Fox all I can picture is me turning my head away as she tries to feed me chips with her toe fingers, good one


----------



## ittoa666 (Apr 22, 2010)

s7eve said:


> Fuck, now you have put a horrible image in my head. Now instead of thinking about having my way with Miss Fox all I can picture is me turning my head away as she tries to feed me chips with her toe fingers, good one



That would be cool if you were into feet.....gross.


----------



## Raoul Duke (Apr 22, 2010)

s7eve said:


> Fuck, now you have put a horrible image in my head. Now instead of thinking about having my way with Miss Fox all I can picture is me turning my head away as she tries to feed me chips with her toe fingers, good one





No worries mate


Never know her unique hands might result in her having Kung Fu grip


----------



## ittoa666 (Apr 22, 2010)

I went there.

This picture is straight up hideous.


----------



## Marv Attaxx (Apr 22, 2010)

Damn! Her look when she says "I'm so alone"...

Awwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwww
*hug*




ittoa666 said:


> I went there.
> 
> This picture is straight up hideous.



Give her some gloves and there'll be awesomness


----------



## ittoa666 (Apr 22, 2010)

Marv Attaxx said:


> Damn! Her look when she says "I'm so alone"...
> 
> Awwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwww
> *hug*
> ...



The forehead is too much. You could land a plane on that. I hate those done up glamour shots. Makes everyone look like plastic.


----------



## Raoul Duke (Apr 22, 2010)

I say its a small price to pay if you got to get freaky with her


----------



## ittoa666 (Apr 22, 2010)

Raoul Duke said:


> I say its a small price to pay if you got to get freaky with her



Lets just say its easy to hit.


----------



## EliNoPants (Apr 22, 2010)

i posit, yet again, that a hot, crazy redhead, is pretty much the perfect woman (if she were also a shredder, she'd be too perfect, and i'd have suspicions that she was a Terminator)


----------



## Chickenhawk (Apr 22, 2010)

I
Love
That 
Girl.

She will be my next ex-wife


----------



## Daemoniac (Apr 22, 2010)

There's something about her forehead/eyes that's gives me the shits... Weird as that sounds


----------



## SD83 (Apr 22, 2010)

EliNoPants said:


> i posit, yet again, that a hot, crazy redhead, is pretty much the perfect woman


I might have to agree on that  But honestly, she was hot before she got that skinny.


----------



## El Caco (Apr 22, 2010)

Do not want.


----------



## pink freud (Apr 22, 2010)

s7eve said:


> Do not want.



...whatever skank disease she probably has.


----------



## Randy (Apr 22, 2010)

pink freud said:


> ...whatever skank disease she probably has.



The irony of this statement being that I was at a youth group meeting yesterday, and somebody specifically mentioned "skanky women" and Lindsay Lohan was the name to pop-up.


----------



## pink freud (Apr 22, 2010)

Randy said:


> The irony of this statement being that I was at a youth group meeting yesterday, and somebody specifically mentioned "skanky women" and Lindsay Lohan was the name to pop-up.



Goddamn Alanis Morissette...


----------



## synrgy (Apr 22, 2010)

pink freud said:


> Goddamn Alanis Morissette...





"And isn't it coincidental? Don't you think? A little toooooo coinidental!! Yeah I really do think... It's like raaaaaaaiiiiiinnnnnnnn..."


----------



## xXxPriestessxXx (Apr 22, 2010)

She looks like something out of Lord of the Rings.


----------



## liamh (Apr 22, 2010)

I think she's pretty, not exactly my type, but a hell of a lot better than all of the huge-chested, bleached-hair sluts you see on T.V nowadays.


----------



## kmanick (Apr 22, 2010)

used to be hot
not so much now


----------



## Randy (Apr 22, 2010)

liamh said:


> I think she's pretty, not exactly my type, but a hell of a lot better than all of the huge-chested, bleached-hair sluts you see on T.V nowadays.



Ah, I see you've been watching Fox News too.


----------



## EliNoPants (Apr 22, 2010)

kmanick said:


> used to be hot
> not so much now



i still hold hope that repairs can be made...like giving her a cheeseburger, and a milkshake...or uh, "protein shake"


----------



## groph (Apr 22, 2010)

Randy said:


> Fact: Mean Girls was a hilarious movie.


 

Another Fact: Mean Girls is one of my favorite movies.

It "coincidentally" happens to be when Lindsay was at her pinnacle of hotness. It also helps that Rachel MacAdams and Tina Fey are in it as well. Now she's your average coked out glorified fleshlight, or "fake vagina you do unspeakable things to" for those of you who want to pretend you don't know what a fleshlight is.


----------



## liamh (Apr 22, 2010)

Tina Fey was in it?
I'm gonna have rewatch that motherfucker


----------



## El Caco (Apr 22, 2010)

Evolution, then, now and the future.


----------



## TomAwesome (Apr 22, 2010)




----------



## MFB (Apr 22, 2010)




----------



## Harry (Apr 22, 2010)

Nice one Steve


----------



## Evil7 (Apr 22, 2010)

s7eve, That was great! Epic post. lol


----------



## EliNoPants (Apr 23, 2010)

thanks s7eve...i'm just gonna go ahead and punch myself in the dick for a few hours


----------



## BrainArt (Apr 23, 2010)

xXxPriestessxXx said:


> She looks like something out of Lord of the Rings.



I'd rather an Orc or an Uruk-Hai over Lindsay Lohan any day.


----------



## SD83 (Apr 23, 2010)

IbanezShredderB said:


> I'd rather an Orc or an Uruk-Hai over Lindsay Lohan any day.


I'd prefer Eowyn, but taste differs I guess


----------



## LUCKY7 (Apr 23, 2010)

This thread needs some Russian cheerleaders. Heck, every thread needs Russian cheerleaders!

English Russia Russian Cheerleaders


----------



## BrainArt (Apr 23, 2010)

SD83 said:


> I'd prefer Eowyn, but taste differs I guess



Well, given the choice, I would take Arwen or Eowyn, of course. But I think Amanda was comparing Lindsay Lohan to the Orcs and Uruk-Hai.


----------



## pink freud (Apr 23, 2010)

IbanezShredderB said:


> Well, given the choice, I would take Arwen or Eowyn, of course. But I think Amanda was comparing Lindsay Lohan to the Orcs and Uruk-Hai.



That or a resemblance to the dead in Dunharrow.

[/nerd]


----------



## leandroab (Apr 23, 2010)

LUCKY7 said:


> This thread needs some Russian cheerleaders. Heck, every thread needs Russian cheerleaders!
> 
> English Russia Russian Cheerleaders


----------



## TomAwesome (Apr 23, 2010)

LUCKY7 said:


> This thread needs some Russian cheerleaders. Heck, every thread needs Russian cheerleaders!
> 
> English Russia Russian Cheerleaders





One of them looks a lot like my friend Amanda, only taller.


----------



## EliNoPants (Apr 23, 2010)

TomAwesome said:


> One of them looks a lot like my friend Amanda, only taller.



heh, i was thinking almost the same thing, "wow, that one looks like a blond version of Ashley"


----------



## uv777gr (Apr 23, 2010)

Something a little too dirty about this bird.


----------



## LUCKY7 (Apr 26, 2010)

April 24- Two days after her dad attempted to stage an intervention, a director has confirmed he fired Lohan from what was supposed to be her next flick, _The Other Side_.

News - Lindsay Lohan Fired From Film - Movies, TV & Music - UsMagazine.com


----------



## leandroab (Apr 26, 2010)

^
LOLZ0RZ!


----------



## Raoul Duke (Apr 26, 2010)

Lindsay Lohan glasses ex-girlfriend Samantha Ronson

Apparently she enjoys a good glassing too


----------



## TheAceOfSpades1 (Apr 26, 2010)

Funny thing is, I've never found Lindsay Lohan to be attractive to me, yet several of my family members think that my girlfriend looks just like her. She denies it. But after I heard that, I started seeing the resemblance, and I see it even more in that video. Perhaps it's the personality that turned me off.


----------



## leandroab (Apr 26, 2010)

TheAceOfSpades1 said:


> Funny thing is, I've never found Lindsay Lohan to be attractive to me, yet several of my family members think that my girlfriend looks just like her. She denies it. But after I heard that, I started seeing the resemblance, and I see it even more in that video. Perhaps it's the personality that turned me off.



Pics or GTFO?


----------



## EliNoPants (Apr 26, 2010)

leandroab said:


> Pics or GTFO?



pretty much...pics! NAO!!


----------



## Necrophagist777 (Apr 27, 2010)

I herd you like redheads so I'm gonna leave this here................







Christina Hendricks = /thread


----------



## MFB (Apr 27, 2010)

I  her


----------



## Raoul Duke (Apr 27, 2010)

Necrophagist777 said:


> I herd you like redheads so I'm gonna leave this here................
> 
> 
> 
> ...



 

Yeah she is super


----------



## El Caco (Apr 27, 2010)

I thinking about renaming this thread to "The most unappealing red heads ever"


----------



## Raoul Duke (Apr 27, 2010)

s7eve said:


> I thinking about renaming this thread to "The most unappealing red heads ever"



Show us some "appealing" ones then if all we are offering don't quite tickle your pickle


----------



## EliNoPants (Apr 27, 2010)

s7eve said:


> I thinking about renaming this thread to "The most unappealing red heads ever"



my original title was due in major part to my love of crazy bitches, and the video clip playing up the bad/crazy girl aspects...though i do love me some curvy redheads, so i suggest that we make it the "i love crazy bitches" thread if anything


----------



## El Caco (Apr 27, 2010)

There was a decent red head thread not too long ago.


----------



## El Caco (Apr 27, 2010)

EliNoPants said:


> my original title was due in major part to my love of crazy bitches, and the video clip playing up the bad/crazy girl aspects...though i do love me some curvy redheads, so i suggest that we make it the "i love crazy bitches" thread if anything



It was a joke, it was my way of saying that I don't think Christina Hendricks based on that pic is appealing as they were making out.


----------



## EliNoPants (Apr 27, 2010)

s7eve said:


> It was a joke, it was my way of saying that I don't think Christina Hendricks based on that pic is appealing as they were making out.



man, the internet needs a font specifically reserved for sarcasm so that i know when people are fucking around and when they're serious...this has been a persistent problem for me of late


----------



## Raoul Duke (Apr 27, 2010)

This is who s7eve is hanging out for


----------



## El Caco (Apr 28, 2010)

Raoul Duke said:


> This is who s7eve is hanging out for



 

BTW nice avatar


----------



## pink freud (Apr 28, 2010)

I'll take two, please.


----------



## Fzau (Apr 28, 2010)

pink freud said:


> I'll take two, please.


 
I'll take three


----------



## TomAwesome (Apr 28, 2010)

That Christina Hendricks girl looks really familiar. Was she in two episodes of Firefly?


----------



## El Caco (Apr 28, 2010)

I'm not that fussed over red heads but Alyson Hannigan is on my top 5, she may well be my #1 and I have no idea why.


----------



## GazPots (Apr 28, 2010)

Super WTF to that picture. Looks like some 50 year old there.


----------



## ittoa666 (Apr 28, 2010)

pink freud said:


> I'll take two, please.


----------



## synrgy (Apr 28, 2010)

pink freud said:


> I'll take two, please.



I have an ex that looks a LOT like her. No bull shit. We'd hear it EVERY TIME we went out: "Hey, you look like that 'this one time at band camp' chick!"

I still miss her, in a lot of ways. 

Point being, yes: I'll have some of that too, please. 

Also: Shotgun!


----------



## pink freud (Apr 28, 2010)

synrgy said:


> I have an ex that looks a LOT like her. No bull shit. We'd hear it EVERY TIME we went out: "Hey, you look like that 'this one time at band camp' chick!"
> 
> I still miss her, in a lot of ways.
> 
> ...



Kids these days 

Don't they know they should be saying, "Hey, you look just like Willow!"?


----------



## Raoul Duke (Apr 28, 2010)

s7eve said:


> BTW nice avatar



I call Mod abuse 

That's why the site was down wasn't it, you were trying to cook up which avatar to give me 

So how long I gotta rock it


----------



## EliNoPants (Apr 28, 2010)

TomAwesome said:


> That Christina Hendricks girl looks really familiar. Was she in two episodes of Firefly?



yeah she was...and i'm totally fine with going to the special hell


----------



## TomAwesome (Apr 28, 2010)

EliNoPants said:


> yeah she was...and i'm totally fine with going to the special hell


----------



## Harry (Apr 29, 2010)

pink freud said:


> I'll take two, please.



This is the truth


----------



## Daemoniac (Apr 29, 2010)

Finally this thread has taken a turn for the better


----------



## Bloody_Inferno (Apr 29, 2010)

This is now turning into how the first redhead thread started. Very good.


----------



## Necrophagist777 (Apr 29, 2010)

Demoniac said:


> Finally this thread has taken a turn for the better



I would like to take credit for turning this thread around with Christina Hendricks


----------



## shredfreak (Apr 29, 2010)

wtf is that for real? 

talk about hitting rock bottom


----------



## El Caco (Apr 29, 2010)

Necrophagist777 said:


> I would like to take credit for turning this thread around with Christina Hendricks



You might like the credit but you don't deserve it for that pic. IMO Jessica Rabbit was the turning point in this thread


----------



## matt397 (Apr 29, 2010)

GazPots said:


>


I think I just puked in my mouth a little



pink freud said:


>


Getting there for sure






Scarlett Pain, I would probably pay to have sex with her, yum


----------



## EliNoPants (Apr 29, 2010)

may not be a natural redhead, but i do not give even a little bit of a fuck, that girl was like half the reason i watched Harold and Kumar Escape from Guantanamo Bay like 15 times


----------



## Raoul Duke (Apr 29, 2010)

matt397 said:


> I think I just puked in my mouth a little
> 
> 
> Getting there for sure
> ...



Probably not a good idea to google her at work people


----------



## matt397 (Apr 29, 2010)

Raoul Duke said:


> Probably not a good idea to google her at work people


Oh noes ! sorry I didnt mention NSFW ! but dear god the horrible things I want to do to her


----------



## Raoul Duke (Apr 29, 2010)

matt397 said:


> Oh noes ! sorry I didnt mention NSFW ! but dear god the horrible things I want to do to her



By the looks of it when I used google images, it looks like ALOT has already been done to her 

I will "research" her properly when I'm home from work


----------



## Necrophagist777 (Apr 29, 2010)

matt397 said:


> Oh noes ! sorry I didnt mention NSFW ! but dear god the horrible things I want to do to her



Oh my senses have been excited. I love me some scarlett pain


----------



## El Caco (Apr 29, 2010)

NSFW Lidiya from Met Art


----------



## Chickenhawk (Apr 29, 2010)

Holy crap. Scarlett Pain needs to be my future ex-wife.


----------



## EliNoPants (Apr 30, 2010)

sweet jesus s7eve, that one is delicious


----------



## Chickenhawk (Apr 30, 2010)

fucking christ s7eve. I think i love you.


----------



## ittoa666 (Apr 30, 2010)

s7eve said:


> NSFW Lidiya from Met Art



 That site is pure win.


----------



## MFB (Apr 30, 2010)

Scarlett Pain is garbage


----------



## leandroab (Apr 30, 2010)

s7eve said:


> NSFW Lidiya from Met Art



Holy FUCK!


----------



## Necrophagist777 (Apr 30, 2010)

MFB said:


> Scarlett Pain is garbage



UR MUM IS GARBAGE....oh yea I went there


----------



## El Caco (Apr 30, 2010)

For all you gay pricks that want to fuck me now, keep in mind I have a penis and look nothing like that.

However if you like that you owe it to yourself to go to balboner dot com, it goes without saying that it is also NSFW

Keep the rep coming, I might get to yellow this year by promoting porn


----------



## BlackMetalVenom (May 1, 2010)

Pfffffffffttt, she's got noting on my redhead.
Suck it Lohan.


----------



## EliNoPants (May 1, 2010)

BlackMetalVenom said:


> Pfffffffffttt, she's got noting on my redhead.
> Suck it Lohan.



not sure why this isn't in the user agreement to create an ID for the board, but everyone should always know


----------



## MetalGravy (May 1, 2010)

Scarlett Pomers 









Not really a fan of her music, though


----------



## CrushingAnvil (May 2, 2010)

Wi77iam said:


> I love rangas.



Rangas aren't a race, William


----------



## CrushingAnvil (May 2, 2010)

s7eve said:


> For all you gay pricks that want to fuck me now, keep in mind I have a penis and look nothing like that.
> 
> However if you like that you owe it to yourself to go to balboner dot com, it goes without saying that it is also NSFW
> 
> Keep the rep coming, I might get to yellow this year by promoting porn


----------



## EliNoPants (May 2, 2010)

is that a dye job? is Bloodrayne 2 a fuckawful movie? yes and yes, but i'm gonna go ahead and fudge the lines on what constitutes a redhead just because Natassia Malthe is so absurdly smoking hot


----------



## Spaced Out Ace (May 2, 2010)

I wonder how close her fast-aging skin is to leather at this point...


----------

